# Blackwater river report



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Since my wife is still recovering from having her tonsils removed I got the kids outta the house and on a few fish. This was actually on Sunday Mar 30 I just didnt have my camera cord to post pics. The last pic is from monday 31 Mar.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm glad you had luck me and my 4yr old try'd from the shoreline and did'nt even get a bite...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job dad :clap


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

It was beautiful out there on Saturday and Sundai. I saw some of the biggest bream I have ever seen.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice.:clap


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

very nice!!!!!!!! always fun with the kids


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Building memories with the kids!!! That is what it all about!!!


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Great catch. Good job on getting the kids out.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I love taking my son out most of the time, lol. It's a bonus when they put fish in the boat.


----------



## waynebo (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome,very nice mess of fish.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

wow those are some stud bream...nice job:takephoto


----------

